# FI-Probleme



## mectron (9 Januar 2007)

Hallo, ich schildere hier mal ein Problem von der Arbeit. Wir haben eine vollautomatische Alu-Säge, bei der der FI (30mA) auslöst, wenn man die Maschine anschaltet und damit geht auch die Maschinenbeleuchtung an. Nimmt man nun die Sicherung (LS-Schalter)für die Beleuchtung raus, so löst der FI nicht aus und die Anlage läuft. Eine neue Lampe ( Leuchtstofflampe 35Watt ohne EVG, Starter neu, Drossel neu, Leuchtmittel neu) wurde bereits installiert, aber das Problem bleibt. Nur die Anschlußleitungen sind die alten, wurden wohl aber mal vom Kollegen durchgemessen. Hat jemand eine Idee? Gruß mectron


----------



## Raydien (9 Januar 2007)

damit ich ein Bild bekomme:

Du hast 1 FI

Hinter dem FI sind 2 Automaten

FI löst aus und du hast einzelnd die Automaten abgeschaltet und festgestellt das der Fehler vom Licht ausgehen muss.

Korrekt?


----------



## Martin007 (9 Januar 2007)

Messe die Ableitströme der einzelnen Teile (Säge, Licht) deiner Anlage.

Es kann auch sein das die Summe der einzelnen Ableitströme den FI zum auslösen bringt.


Was passiert wenn die Säge läuft und du dann das Licht einschaltest?


----------



## nade (9 Januar 2007)

Also wurde der Fi nachgerüstet oder war er schon immer dran?
2 Seperate Phasen?
Was wurde seit dem Fehler an der Anlage verändert?
Mögliche Stellen an denen die Zuleitung zur Lampe durch Vibration am Gehäuse scheuern kann?


----------



## Tobi P. (9 Januar 2007)

Habt ihr ein Schutzmassnahmenprüfgerät oder zumindest ein Isolationsmessgerät zur Verfügung? Wenn du sagst, dass der Kollege die Leitungen schon mal durchgemessen hat: womit hat er dies getan? Eine Messung mit Multimeter oder Duspol ist *keine *Isolationsmessung, hierfür ist eine hohe Prüfspannung erforderlich.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## HDD (10 Januar 2007)

Hi,
habt ihr mal die N-Leiter überprüft nicht das da die Leuchte vor dem Fi angeschlossen ist also mal Verdrahtung prüfen es kann auch sein das der Isofehler an einem anderen Gerät ist und nur durch den Ableitstrom der leuchte zusammen mit den anderen Geräten löst dann der FI aus .
Hat die Anlage schonmal funktioniert ? Oder war der Fehler gleich da.

HDD


----------



## Kurt (10 Januar 2007)

Tippe auf Folgendes:
Der Leuchtstoffbalken hat eine 'EMV Schutzbeschaltung' Löschglied mit Kondensator gegen Erde -> das ist der Hund.

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Leuchte nur das Faß zum Überlaufen bringt und da noch andere Bösewichte wie Antriebsregler da sind - ev gestuft Power ON oder geeigneten FI (gelichstromselektiv und stoßstromfest oder so).

kurt


----------



## mectron (10 Januar 2007)

Hallo,vermutlich ist die Summe der Ableitströme zu hoch. Werden evtl. einen 300mA-Fi einbauchen. Könnte eine Leuchte mit EVG etwas bringen?mectron


----------



## Martin007 (10 Januar 2007)

Hallo mectron

ist die Säge reine Klappertechnik oder sind dort auch elektronische Baugruppen (FU,...  ) eingebaut

Martin


----------



## Tobi P. (10 Januar 2007)

Klar, man könnte auch einfach einen Fi mit höherem Nennfehlerstrom einbauen. Aber statt an den Symptomen herumzudoktorn, solltet ihr lieber die Ursache bekämpfen. Miss (oder lass messen) die Anlage erst mal mittels geeignetem Equipment durch. Dann können wir schon mal die Ursache des Problems ermitteln und anschliessend überlegen, wie sich das ganze lösen lässt. Ein 300mA-Fi ist zudem nicht für den Personenschutz zulässig, ein Austausch wäre also wahrscheinlich gar nicht möglich. Wenn tatsächlich FU's in der Anlage verbaut sind, müsste ein allstromsensitiver Fi rein. Die sind dummerweise schweineteuer :twisted:


Gruß Tobi


----------



## mectron (11 Januar 2007)

*FI-Probleme messen*

Ja, da hast du sicher recht, wir müssen das nochmal durchmessen. Versuchsweise 300mA-FI eingebaut. Dieser löst auch aus. Aber nur wenn die Leuchte anklemmt ist. In der Leuchte N/PE/L1 abgeklemmt und der FI löst nicht mehr aus.
Gruß
mectron


----------



## Tobi P. (11 Januar 2007)

Hui, wenn der 300er Fi auch auslöst, liegt da wirklich was im argen. Wie siehts denn mit Antworten auf unsere Rückfragen aus, sind FU's verbaut, wurde der Fi nachgerüstet etc.? Hat das ganze überhaupt schon mal funktioniert?


Gruß Tobi (auch aus der CNC-Ecke)


----------



## mectron (15 Januar 2007)

*Umverdrahtet*

Ja, da wurde wohl schnell was umverdrahtet und nicht nachgesehen.Steuerspannung vom Trafo war ursprünglich auf N. Diese Klemmleiste wurde umgelegt auf PE. Aber auf derselben Klemmleiste war auch die Zuleitung der Lampe angeklemmt. Dieses erste Problem hätten wir schon mal.Jetzt ist die Frage, ob der FI wieder von Zeit zu Zeit auslöst, wie es schon vorher an der Maschine passiert ist.Ein elektronisches Bremsregelgerät für Motoren ist eingebaut.Grußmectron


----------



## Martin007 (20 Januar 2007)

Hallo mectron

wenn du bedenken hast das der RCD öfters auslöst, dann messe doch den Fehlerstrom den die Maschiene in den unterschiedlichen Betriebsituationen erzeugt.
Dafür gibt es ja extra Leckstromzangen.

Martin


----------



## uscha (11 Februar 2007)

*FI spricht immer an*

Hallo , hatten das gleiche Problem mit unserer Service Anlage ( 48 Ringkerntrafo , 
a 300 Watt ) . Beim Zuschalten kam regelmäßig der FI und sehr oft  wurde auch der Schnittstellenadapter zum PC abgeschossen .Die Zuleitung wurde mit einem größeren Querschnitt erneuert , FI mit 300 mA neu, träge Sicherungen rein, alles durchgecheckt, das Problem hat  sich dann mit einem billigen Nullspannungsschalter von Conrad S 216 , 16 Ampere erledigt, direkt vor die Versorgung und die Ansteuerung kam von einem kleinen Netztrafo von 5 Watt mit 12 Volt Gleichspannung . Mit dieser Gleichspannung wurde der Nullspannungsschalter über einen Vorwiderstand ca. 1200 Ohm eingeschaltet und okidoki.


----------



## TommyG (11 Februar 2007)

Hast Du

Vielleicht 2VDC im Schrank?
Ich würde in so einem Fall dem FI mit 30 mA (Personenschutz) auf dem Antrieb lassen und die Beleuchtung getrennt versorgen. Mit ner Schitzkleinspanung bist du auf der ganz sicheren Seite, ein Steuertrafo mit Erdschlußüberwachung ( jaa, ich weiß, ferkelteuer..) oder ein separater FI wären vllt auch eine Lösung. 

Kann es sein, das das EVG in den FI streut und so 'auslösender Faktor' ist?

Favorit: 24VDC, LED's in ausreichender IP

Gruß, TommyG


----------

